# Any tricks that I don't know to convert gift card to cash?



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

In 2019, I bought an IKEA Kitchen.

Due to the pandemic, we didn't install it until end of 2020.

There were many issues with my order.

Since it's a kitchen, there isn't that 1-year cash-back guarantee. And anyways, it was past 1 year...

But after a lot of complain, I managed to get my money back... but on gift cards. I had for over $1,000 of IKEA gift cards...

Since I bought a few things after, I'm now at $500.

But I'm not near buying $500 of IKEA anymore, so I'm trying to get cash...

Easiest trick I guess is to ask friends and family if they have things to buy at IKEA, go with them, pay with the gift cards, and then they pay me with cash.

But last person I know that needed IKEA stuff has already bought for $1,000 last month, so I was a bit too late to ask her.

Now, what do I do... I try to sell them on Marketplace? I say I have $583 worth of gift cards that I can sell for $550? If anyone is interested, I go with him at IKEA, then at the cashier he makes an Interac transfer and I give him the gift cards...

And no, if I pay stuff with my gift cards and then ask for my money back, I'll get it back on gift cards.

There isn't any special trick that I don't know of, right?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrBlackhill said:


> There isn't any special trick that I don't know of, right?


Not that I know of. FYI you can spend the gift card at the ikea restaurant if you like that sort of thing. It's not something that everyone knows about.

Otherwise, you could always sell it on Kjiji or Facebook marketplace.
Another possibility is Cardswap, if you don't want to deal with people directly. I buy gift cards from there if there is a decent discount. I have no idea what kind of percentage they take when you sell though.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardswap will you give you 78% of face value. You might be able to do better with selling online, but not sure it'd be worth the hassle.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I did a swap through The Bay and got a good amount back to use at their stores. Check out the link and see how much they'll give you for your cards. It was really easy and no headache. Only thing is you'll have to spend your money at the The Bay or Homesense.

Hudson's Bay gift card swap


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrsPartridge said:


> I did a swap through The Bay and got a good amount back to use at their stores. Check out the link and see how much they'll give you for your cards. It was really easy and no headache. Only thing is you'll have to spend your money at the The Bay or Homesense.
> 
> Hudson's Bay gift card swap


I think you mean Home Outfitters, which is part of the Bay. HomeSense is part of TJX.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I think you mean Home Outfitters, which is part of the Bay. HomeSense is part of TJX.


Yes, I'm getting the two confused. Home Outfitter has excellent merchandise and worth doing the giftcard swap for them alone.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hate gift cards.
The issuers lov'em.
You'd be surprised how many of 'em never get used, for 1 reason or another. = pure profit for the issuer.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

jargey3000 said:


> I hate gift cards.
> The issuers lov'em.
> You'd be surprised how many of 'em never get used, for 1 reason or another. = pure profit for the issuer.


I also hate gift cards. It's as if I had lend $1,000 of my money to IKEA at 0% interest.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

MrBlackhill said:


> I also hate gift cards. It's as if I had lend $1,000 of my money to IKEA at 0% interest.


Is there any expiry date on it? I received store credit from Canadian Tire long time ago and it had an expiry date of 1 year.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

scorpion_ca said:


> Is there any expiry date on it? I received store credit from Canadian Tire long time ago and it had an expiry date of 1 year.


No... Well, good point... I hope not. I'll call and ask to be sure.


----------

